# White Dots, Need Help!



## CrimsonUndertow (Jun 26, 2008)

My plants are starting to show white dots. First it was a few, now it seem they all have these white dots all over the leaves, but its only the old leaves not the new growth. What am I doing Wrong?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 26, 2008)

how often are you feeding them and what? what type of lights, how close?


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jun 26, 2008)

The Dots are on both the veg room plants and my flower room plants. I have 400w HPS for flower (not too close) and a 400w MH for veg. I feed the veggies 20-20-20 every week. and i use 10-5-10 for flowers every 2 weeks. I water only when the top 2 inches of soil dry up. I have not seen any pests or fungus.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

Thats the start of nutrient lock out caused by PH imbalance, can you check your PH?
You also have serious nute burn on the second plant.
What soil have you got them in?


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

I took one look at the photos without reading anything.  Maybe I'd better read it first.  ::doh:


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

:holysheep: Turn the leaves over and look with glasses or a magnifying glass.
You will probably see tiny white eggs...  And you will probably see black and/or red dots moving around once they feel the light on them.  Those are mites.  Get some BANG asap...  that is if there are white eggs and little creepy things... very tiny... hard to see... 
Good Luck.  P.S.  I'm getting a new mite treatment today from Texas.  Supposed to be kick-a**.  
eace:






			
				CrimsonUndertow said:
			
		

> My plants are starting to show white dots. First it was a few, now it seem they all have these white dots all over the leaves, but its only the old leaves not the new growth. What am I doing Wrong?


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

CrimsonUndertow said:
			
		

> My plants are starting to show white dots. First it was a few, now it seem they all have these white dots all over the leaves, but its only the old leaves not the new growth. What am I doing Wrong?




  Let me know if you see eggs... and bugs...  If it's not that, I'll look in my book...  but sure looks like mites... they reproduce 25 eggs a day I believe.  could be more...  have to check.  they are treacherous.  
Got to get to work.  I'll check in later. :bolt:                               :watchplant:

eace:


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jun 26, 2008)

I thought it was mites too but its not. There are no eggs I check them everyday. it looks like it's been marked with a white pen. It only happens on the old leaves. the new growth is fine.  The thing is, i have the same system for my outdoor plant, i used the same soil (German peat moss), feeding, watering, nutes are all the same but she is showing yellow leaves at the bottom. in another post i asked about this cos my clones are also showing yellow leaves. So basically all the plants in my house all showing yellow leaves and all those that are in my grow basement (which is somewhere else) are showing dots but i use the same system for both. Maybe its the water.


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2008)

..suuure looks like mites to me, too. Did you check them with magnification?
 Mites are near impossible to see with the naked eye.


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

Mist the plants with a very fine H2O under a bright and see if you can see little webs at the main stem and branch junction and at the ends and tops or tops of branches. Usually the only way you can see the small webs is if they have water droplets on them...
 I'd get a mag. glass.  just get a cheap one. It really helps see those little white eggs. Sometimes the leave underneath can be coated and it looks like a fine white powder...  but the tiny dark dots will move around.  I need very strong glasses or mag. glass to see them.  And the lighting has to be right under the HID or the warm flor. lights.  Good luck.
Maybe spray as a precaution.  BANG is good.  but it needs to be done every three days for a while to kill all the eggs.  I also rinse my heavily infested plants in the shower held upside down.  Shake them out and spray every other day for a week.  They are kept isolated for a time until they clear up.  I'm almost ahead of the game.  :fid:
Oh I just thought of something...
Did you spray with a strong chemical when your plants were hot under lights???  That can happen also with the same symptoms...  hmmm just reaching here.
*****Hey turn them over and show us a photo of a few undersides...  focus and zoom important and I'll pull it into Photoshop and zoom in... Okay???








			
				CrimsonUndertow said:
			
		

> I thought it was mites too but its not. There are no eggs I check them everyday. it looks like it's been marked with a white pen. It only happens on the old leaves. the new growth is fine.  The thing is, i have the same system for my outdoor plant, i used the same soil (German peat moss), feeding, watering, nutes are all the same but she is showing yellow leaves at the bottom. in another post i asked about this cos my clones are also showing yellow leaves. So basically all the plants in my house all showing yellow leaves and all those that are in my grow basement (which is somewhere else) are showing dots but i use the same system for both. Maybe its the water.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 26, 2008)

I have this same problem on both my hermies 
It's been there for a while now and hasn't spread as much as you'd expect with mites... I didn't get a magnifying glass yet.. Maybe I should... But I figured I won't bother spraying them since they are flowering already + they both turned  hermies and I've given up trying to have the healthiest and nicest possible plants... 
I read a lot about Mites and don't think Mites cause the white dots on mine, I had three plants real close to each other and only two of them had those random signs... Third one (the one in the middle) was untouched...
There must be another reason this happens to plants - if not mites... That thing the Hippy said about PH sounded likely... I never checked the PH 
Ignorant...
I am already looking forward to my next grow... Have a lot of room to improve... Thank you all for this useful forum!
Legalize it!


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll have to check them later. I still don't think it's mites. what happens if it IS mites, will they die? should i mist the flowering plants too? will it effect them? And yes i did spray them once but even the ones i didn't spray have dots. I don't know what to do. They all seem healthy, but the dots are spreading.


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

SPRAY EVERY ONE OF YOUR LEAVES UNDERNEATH!  Turn the plant upside down or on its side...
Use Bang up to the last three days of harvest... they say...  try to keep it away from the buds...  they attack leaves but build nests with webs on buds... It is horrible.
I'm getting some stuff from Texas that I will post about to share the love. 
It's supposed to be a big secret, but hey, you guys are my buddies!
I'll have it today or tomorrow and let everyone know about it on a new post.
I dose the heck out of them.  I have some home-made that is doing real well even killing eggs, but there's always that one left and they mate for life! and they reproduce every three days.  Be back later. Horny little critters.
eace:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 26, 2008)

since nobody else has said it i will. you said your using 10-5-10 nutes for flowering. you want something with a high P and a much lower N i use bloombuster 10-54-10 at 1/4 to 1/2 strength. hope this helps on some level.


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Jun 27, 2008)

I use seprate P nute for my flowers. I think its called Flowerite (German?).


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I don't want to hijack this thread, but rather than starting a new one for the same thing, I'll post here .

When I saw this thread a few days ago it caught my eye because 1 of my ladies was showing similar symptoms. I figured I'll keep my eye on both.

Well today I was watering, and bang, I think I have the case of the spider mites...

Crimson, were you able to alieviate the problem? I hope so.

Well anyway, take a gander at this and let me know. This is a 2 week flowering Cali Orange Bud (Ettesun, this is the one you helped me clone 2 months ago, it's sooo beautiful , thanx again). So far, it's the only ladie out of 7 that I can see has them.
Anyway, here's the pic:



Considering these are spider mites, I'll get some BANG as ettesun suggests, but it won't arrive for another week from now cause it won't ship out till Monday. Should I do any thing in the interm? I feel sick watching them move around up there and destroying my babie , not to mention, I just plain old don't want them in my house. Thanks for any help and suggestions.

Happy Fourth to you and yours ! ! ! ! Be safe and be well everyone.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2008)

Mites..yuck...Good luck...Im not sure there is a sure cure for this problem..all I know is How to keep them to a minimum..keep us posted


----------



## Hick (Jul 4, 2008)

PeaceKiller said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.
> 
> I don't want to hijack this thread, but rather than starting a new one for the same thing, I'll post here .
> 
> ...



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ead.php?t=3316
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ighlight=mites
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ighlight=mites


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 4, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Mites..yuck...Good luck...Im not sure there is a sure cure for this problem..all I know is How to keep them to a minimum..keep us posted


Insecticide is the only way to get rid of them. I bought some home prevention stuff and started spraying weeks before I set my room up. I will continue to use it between harvest and cleaning to kill any little*spotted booooogers* that want to linger. There are several different things that will deter them on the market. However if you get an infestation and some become resilient to the pesticide you will have an even bigger problem.


----------



## lyfr (Jul 4, 2008)

i'll throw this out there too...high humidity and low temps will slow down reproduction til you you get it under control! good luck


----------



## PeaceKiller (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, appreciated .

I have some Bang on the way that ettesun recommends. Meantime I wiped down the plant and web debris and moved the stricken plant away from the others.

I think I had this problem before on one of my bonsai plants a few months ago, but alls well now on that front.


----------



## Ettesun (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm finally getting mine cleared up in my maternity wing...  took two mommy's outside to finish out their lives.
I was spraying with homemade soap and water...  Somebody help me here... :doh: Is it Ivory that's good... but anyway, I used Head and Shoulders... LOL.  just a couple drops in my sprayer... with cold water and sprayed the heck out of the leaves, especially underneath.  They hate water especially in a blast from a sprayer!
And spray the webs everyday at least with water and keep a fan on her if you can.  You'd be surprised how much a shower helps if she's strong enough to handle it.  I put my Razz in the shower with cold water and completely drenched her...  :spit:I held her upside down, sort of...  It worked wonders.  I staked her up and clipped off the worse leaves.  She looks great a week or so later...snapped out of it first day! 
 Now I bought some Bang the other day and need to check her and maybe spray again for sure... but that shower was like a miracle.  She's one of my best mothers and I was desperate.  
Good luck to you.  Glad the cloning came out great.  Wash your hands and be careful about the clothes you are wearing.  You can transfer the eggs and bugs from one room to another and one plant to another...
Let me know how it turns out...

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

a fan will help the mites spread as this is how they travel from plant to plant... i just noticed this while fight those pesky mites.. also try a tobbacco mix it stinks your hands up but does the job...


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

What ever happened to using neem oil (vegging) or Iso/water to get them going off to see the spidermite king  both work one is nearly no cost and the other is low cost and both are highly effective. Sorry to hear of the problems wiht bugs guys. im thinking there amy be a few lurking in my hashberry plants that are out sitting close to a wood chip pile so im going to do me an iso bath before they come in


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

i got lots of iso, thanks for the tip dubba as i need somethin for inside better then stinky tobbacco hahha... wont they get kind of imuned to the spray too, isnt it good to switch em up?


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

Just be sure its a 50/50 mix mang iso on its own will be harmful and id only spray the affected areas and do my best to keep it off the buds at all costs :cool2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

defintly dont wanna spray my budz as harvest comin soon... ill be trying it in a later tonight.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

Just dont forget the water in the iso  they will drop off fast.


----------



## Hick (Jul 8, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> What ever happened to using neem oil (vegging) or Iso/water to get them going off to see the spidermite king  both work one is nearly no cost and the other is low cost and both are highly effective. Sorry to hear of the problems wiht bugs guys. im thinking there amy be a few lurking in my hashberry plants that are out sitting close to a wood chip pile so im going to do me an iso bath before they come in


..both treatments are in the links that I posted..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

well i sprayed inside and outside with the spray, im sure liking the non tar smell from the tobbacco spray, ohh and it didnt clog my sprayer... now time to use some iso for some hash oil... thanks dubba for the tip..


----------



## Ettesun (Jul 9, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> What ever happened to using neem oil (vegging) or Iso/water to get them going off to see the spidermite king  both work one is nearly no cost and the other is low cost and both are highly effective. Sorry to hear of the problems wiht bugs guys. im thinking there amy be a few lurking in my hashberry plants that are out sitting close to a wood chip pile so im going to do me an iso bath before they come in



:holysheep:  I quit using Neem Oil when I killed a whole batch of babies...  It clogged their stomata.  And it's so stinky and causes mold in my soil...
Yuck... Now I use the granulated neem bark... It comes in little bags and I soak one in my 55 gal. drum to use as a tea with water and nutes.  Also I'll soak part of a bag overnight and use it to mix in my secret-formula soapy spray...  Works great and doesn't clog up the fan leaves...  They really do need to breathe!!!   I'm seriously thinking of growing some Neem Trees!!!
:giggle:  
                                                 :lama:


----------



## CrimsonUndertow (Aug 24, 2008)

Been gone for a while (i moved), the dots where mites and they did a lot of damage. I moved my plants into a new grow room and i sprayed them regularly. I wish i had done it sooner cos i think its affected my grow. I harvested one of my girls and i think it's much less than it should be (20grams) it was a big girl about 180 cm. So now I'm trying to find if whether I'm harvesting too early or whether  I've been hit by mites. I'll post some picks in the harvesting section and see what you think. (oh and i smoked all of it with my friends in a week :hubba:. It's just great to smoke your own green.)


----------

